# King pellet 5502m Advance settings help?



## mwhite2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Installed my first pellet stove last month. Had a little confusion starting out with the extremely vague manual that came with the stove but thanks to these forums, I struggled through it. Now, I’ve downloaded the service book for the US Stoves and have been playing around with feed, draft, and room fan settings (I can actually hear my TV again! ). Which brings me to my questions:

The factory settings are crap. I’ve managed to get mine tuned down so I can be comfortable in my living room. Does anyone have any settings they’ve been using with long term success? (I’m having to stir my burn pot and crank the Df up to clean it out once a day and I’d like to find a setting that keeps it clean for when I am out of town.)

Also, my glass goes totally black, with the exception of a 4” x 4” square about the air wash. Perhaps a setting issue or everyone has that issue?

Currently:
Burning: Pro Pellet
Hr 1- 1.5
Hr 5- 4.25
Df 1- 90
Df 9- 300


----------



## R9R (Dec 12, 2017)

FWIW - I've only been running this stove since late (March) last year, but I can share what I've seen so far.  I'm using factory settings, burning on HR1/DF2 to heat my 2100 sq ft ranch.  Venting looks identical to yours, up 3' inside & out 2' through wall..  I'm seeing about the same on the glass, I wipe it off daily when I pull the burn pot to dump & scrape.  I'm burning Lignetics from TSC.  I've chalked mine up to "burning on low is not the cleanest" but hope this helps!


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't own this stove but seems to me that I've seen something in the forums about a gasket that blocks the air wash from the factory. That it needs to be cut out because it blocks the ends of the pathway. Also seems as though there is a way into advanced settings s well, unless I'm thinking of  a different USSC stove. Have you read over the sticky about USSC stoves at the top of the main page ?


----------



## FirepotPete (Dec 12, 2017)

mwhite2 said:


> Installed my first pellet stove last month. Had a little confusion starting out with the extremely vague manual that came with the stove but thanks to these forums, I struggled through it. Now, I’ve downloaded the service book for the US Stoves and have been playing around with feed, draft, and room fan settings (I can actually hear my TV again! ). Which brings me to my questions:
> 
> The factory settings are crap. I’ve managed to get mine tuned down so I can be comfortable in my living room. Does anyone have any settings they’ve been using with long term success? (I’m having to stir my burn pot and crank the Df up to clean it out once a day and I’d like to find a setting that keeps it clean for when I am out of town.)
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that you are mostly running on the lower HR settings right now? Your low DF setting, 90, is way to low. You need to bring that back up to at least 200. These stoves and a lot of stoves do not burn real clean on lower settings, just a fact of life with them.

Your HR1 at 1.5pph looks OK, so try and bring that DF1 setting up until you are getting a cleaner burn. It won't be perfect but should not be black. You should also be able to bring the DF9 setting lower to around 270 or even a little lower depending on your exhaust set up.


----------



## mwhite2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys! I already cut the gasket for the air wash. I think the entire glass would be black if I hadn’t. 

Pete-
If I run the DF any higher than 100 on HR-1 the fan blows most of my hot ambers out of the pot and then my flame dies down. But, yes, I am running mostly on HR-1. Its currently 18 degrees outside and 74 in the main part of the house and 68 in the bedrooms. I did turn it up to HR-2 last night. My glass seems to be cleaner but I feel like it was giving off more heat when the glass was black. Other than having to stir the fire pot twice a day, what are the ramifications of running long periods with the DF on a lower setting? 

PS- I really like the stove. Just wish the DF was constant like on my Englander in the garage.


----------



## Krebs94 (Feb 11, 2018)

How do you get to the advanced settings.  I got it to say c-1 c-2 c—3. All the way to c-21.   I need to slow the auger down. Bit.  It will throw to many pellete on initial start up and just smolder.  


mwhite2 said:


> Installed my first pellet stove last month. Had a little confusion starting out with the extremely vague manual that came with the stove but thanks to these forums, I struggled through it. Now, I’ve downloaded the service book for the US Stoves and have been playing around with feed, draft, and room fan settings (I can actually hear my TV again! ). Which brings me to my questions:
> 
> The factory settings are crap. I’ve managed to get mine tuned down so I can be comfortable in my living room. Does anyone have any settings they’ve been using with long term success? (I’m having to stir my burn pot and crank the Df up to clean it out once a day and I’d like to find a setting that keeps it clean for when I am out of town.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesytango (Nov 8, 2021)

Krebs94 said:


> How do you get to the advanced settings.  I got it to say c-1 c-2 c—3. All the way to c-21.   I need to slow the auger down. Bit.  It will throw to many pellete on initial start up and just smolder.


Can anyone explain what exactly are all the advanced C- settings. C1 THRU C21. 
Please list All C settings .  Can't find any info on here.  King Pellet Stove 5502m.  Thank you


----------

